# Moving to Limassol Area



## sunnydayz (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,

I will be moving to Cyprus within the next 4 months due to my job, and my office will be in Limassol.

I am a single British Lady who will have a car to use, but obviously I don't want to spend too long stuck commuting! But I don't feel the need to be in the center of Limassol itself.

I have been looking at areas to rent in that would be suitable, and I have been recommended Pissouri which looks like a nice area, and even better has 2 bed apartments at Euro 400 mth.

I just wondered if people have any experience of Pissouri, or could recommend any other areas that I could look at?

Also any good reliable estate agent recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you know where in Limassol your office is?
If it is on the East side of the city then to travel from Pissouri might be a bit much as it can take some time to get from one side of Limassol to the other.
There are a lot of nice little villages on the outskirts of Limassol on both the East and the West sides of the city so it might be better to look at some of these.

Veronica


----------



## sunnydayz (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanx Veronica,

My office is actually going to be central Limassol, so I guess I could look either side?

I don't know any of the areas and what they are like, although I probably should of mentioned I was in Nicosia a few years ago for a while so I do know and love the island already!

Any advice on areas or agents is more than welcome

Thank you


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

sunnydayz said:


> Thanx Veronica,
> 
> My office is actually going to be central Limassol, so I guess I could look either side?
> 
> ...


I know Pissouri and have an apartment there. I have to admit I hate driving into Limassol because it has no signs so its quite confusing. But once you get used to it will probably take you 45 minutes from Pissouri to get to work (maybe slightly longer in rush hour).


----------



## sunnydayz (Mar 11, 2013)

Really??
45 minutes from Pissouri to Limassol??

Thanx


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

sunnydayz said:


> Really??
> 45 minutes from Pissouri to Limassol??
> 
> Thanx


45 minutes from the centre of the village to centre of Limassol yeah.....


----------



## sunnydayz (Mar 11, 2013)

That's a shame....
Ay other ideas on where would be good to look at??


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

It will probably take you 20 minutes to get to the roundabout at McDonalds restaurant then another 20/25 minutes to plough through the traffic etc. Other areas, Kolossi is only 5/10 minutes away from Limassol or maybe Episkopi, both are really close to Limassol


----------



## sunnydayz (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions.
Does anyone know of local estate agets that would be good to contact - as searching on google tends to bring up the main areas, but not the outskirts?
Please feel free to PM the info as I knwo people don't like to "tout" on the forums.

Thanx again


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Try Kaimar Consulting


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

SWJ said:


> Try Kaimar Consulting


Hi - don't bother with Kaimar Consulting - they have come out of the Eatate Agency business for a while to run a spa!

Bear in mind that many (most?!) of the rental websites particulalry are not kep up to date.

Having just been house hunting for the Limassol area, I have some agency details and will send details when I gert back home - dpn't have them here in the office!

Regards,

David


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, that's a job change and a half!!!

It's a fair point that many sites aren't kept upto date, which doesn't help our friend here


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Kai and Marcus have been in the planning stages for the spa for some time, now they are at the point where they need to concentrate on it. However they do intend to get back to the property business eventually once everything is running smoothly. In the meantime they pass enquiries to someone else.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have passed your details to the agent I was telling you about. 
What a coincidence that your surnames are the same (just spelt a bit differently)

Veronica


----------



## Michbidds (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello,

I am also a british single lady whose work is relocating to the Limassol area in July, I have my 8 year old daughter in the Heritage Private school and I too have been looking to move to the Pissouri area or episkopi or Kolossi as this will be on route to the school drop my daughter off and then head in to Limassol for my work, please feel free to email me or contact me if you like [email protected]


----------

